# FS Monster Fish Surrey



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

24" Fire Eel $300 - SOLD
23" Ornate Bicher $200
20" Giant Redtail Gourami $300
20" Endlicheri Bicher $100
18" Endlicheri Bicher $100
13" Bala Shark $60 - SOLD
12" Poll's Bicher $100
12" Gold Kelberi Peacock Bass $200 (8 Left)
11" Super Red Severum $200
8" Super Red Severum $150 (3 Left)
6" Red Severum $80 (3 Left)
6" Electric Blue Jack $100
Painted Fire Red Shrimp x Red Cherry Shrimp $2 Each (20 Left)

All Fish Sizes Are Approximate
Pick Up Only
Cash Only
No Trades

You Can See Most Of The Fish In My You Tube Video Attatched To My Signature, If The Fish You Are Intrested In Isn't In The Video Message Me Your Email Or Cell Number.


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Damm dream fish fire eel pm sent. ....


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice list!


----------



## slednex11 (Mar 1, 2011)

PM'd about the eel I left my contact info


----------



## Pleco-Nation2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Already pm him about fire eel..


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

kelberis are awesome. these are captive bred from taiwan, kelberi BAHIAS.


----------



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

Pm'd you about the super reds


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have full body pics of the bichirs especially the endlicheris? Is the ornate male or female? Those would be nice to include in my collection.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Do you have full body pics of the bichirs especially the endlicheris? Is the ornate male or female? Those would be nice to include in my collection.


The endlicheris I will take pics tomorrow, send me your email or cell number and I will send pics

The ornate I don't know if its female or male but your more than welcome to come take a look


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Virual said:


> The endlicheris I will take pics tomorrow, send me your email or cell number and I will send pics
> 
> The ornate I don't know if its female or male but your more than welcome to come take a look


778 809 3557


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Fire Eel sold thx for inquiring


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Please close thread


----------

